# ss Carperby



## johnsmail2k (Jan 27, 2013)

Trying to get information re; ss Carperby. She had a collision on 1st June 1941 en route from Takoradi to Freetown and was badly damaged. Three crew members were killed one of which was, I think, William Brooks, a friend of mine's half uncle born in Darjeeling in March 1893. I know the Carperby went on to be sunk with loss of all crew by U-588, but it is information about the collision I am researching.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome John,
AB William Brooks and AB Arthur Ernest Crawford died in the collision 1st June 1941. AB Frederick Adrian Fletcher died from injuries received in the collision 2nd June 1941.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## johnsmail2k (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Hugh, many thanks for your reply. Do you have any more information regarding the collision, eg. name of other vessel, cir***stances and position etc? The information we had was correct re: William Brooks, now I have to try and research William's background. As far as I know he was born in or near Darjeeling in 1893 or 1894. He came to London via Calcutta in 1907 aboard the ss City of Edinburgh. Any ideas where I may get any of the above information? Again many thanks, regards John Gibson.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John,
Haven't got a ship for you at this stage - nothing at all in my files or anywhere else that I can see. I would suggest you obtain the official logbook of CARPERBY for 1941 - it is held at Kew in *BT 381/1337*.
The official logbook contains many parts including the Crew Agreement and he should be recorded on that Agreement as being a member of her crew. The narrative section of the logbook may give you the information you require or lead you further on. I would expect the Master would have recorded details of the collision and the deaths of the three seamen involved - best viewed by visit to Kew. If you are getting someone else to visit for you make sure you check the *narrative *section of the logbook for June 1941.

I have information about a William Brooks born 2 Feb 1894 Darjeeling, India. Sister was May Brooks does this indicate the same person you are researching?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Quite a nice photo of her here :http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/ropner/carperby1895.htm

Dave W


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Whoops, sorry - looks like an earlier ship!

Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

This looks like the correct vessel
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/1390.html

regards
Roger


----------

